

College Students and the New Apprentice Economy - mbabbitt
http://www.youtern.com/thesavvyintern/index.php/2011/03/27/college-students-and-the-new-apprentice-economy/

======
bennesvig
I learned more through one internship than four years of college. You can read
about theories and case studies all day, but getting actual experience in the
field is invaluable.

